# What's the difference between men's and women's putters?



## Scarer

I've been trying to find out but apart from the shaft length I can't find anything. 

The weight of the club head is the same in many cases for example.

Would a 33" men's putter be a disadvantage in any way to a woman? 

Thanks


----------



## silkyuk9

Whilst im replying to threads i might as well put my 5 cents point of view to this one too!

I cannot see any difference peronally except the colour of the grip. you can tell mens and womens equipment by the coluor and usually by the length. but if you are only 5 foot 6 a womans putter would do fine. i think companies just cash in on these items personally. Im 5 foot 7 and i couuld get away with a womans driver but the head might be a different colour or the grip or even the shaft.


----------



## 65nlovenit

Putters are just another golf club, there is a proper length for every golfer based on their wrist height from the floor. Other then that putters are strictly preferential, if it looks good, feels good and you can sink a putt with it, buy it....


----------



## 373

Other than colors made to attract a more feminine side, I can't inagine a single difference. There's no shaft flex issue and since most putters are made from 33" to 36" long, and that being a personal setup issue more than male/female... well I just can't imagine what a gender specific putter might be.

But I still wouldn't use a pink Precept unless Paula Creamer was my partner.


----------



## xiphos

65nlovenit said:


> Putters are just another golf club, there is a proper length for every golfer based on their wrist height from the floor. Other then that putters are strictly preferential, if it looks good, feels good and you can sink a putt with it, buy it....


The length of a putter is not nessicarrly determined by wrist height from the floor. It should be determined by seeing how the person putting would sets up to the ball. Someone like Phil Mickelson uses a 33 inch putter, but going by the wrist to floor method would use a 35 or 36 inch putter. 
That aside, there is no real difference between a mens putter and ladies putter.


----------

